# Ten RePieces



## re-peat (Dec 10, 2020)

*Kites*
*(This Is) Not A Folk Song*
*Code 37 (Hannah's Theme)*
*Vocalise*
*Promenade*
*The Age Of The Charleston*
*Gavotte à l'huile xylophone vierge*
*Circumcisional Ritual On Bergelmir*
*A Three Pipe Problem*
*180*


----------



## Bollen (Dec 10, 2020)

"Re-pieces" heh, heh, heh... I see what you did there! It's quite a bit to listen to, so I'll get back to you later...

Not a Folk song is magic!


----------



## CT (Dec 10, 2020)

_Circumcisional Ritual On Bergelmir _is a delight... Messiaen and Stravinsky share a flight to Saturn.


----------



## Bollen (Dec 10, 2020)

Well some of these are the work of genius! The "jazzy" ones make me think of a more moderate Django Bates and I also agree with @Mike T 's comment... Bravo sir (or madam...? ) , bravo!


----------



## patrick76 (Dec 10, 2020)

Wonderful. The music is very charming.

The mixes and arrangements sound very good. Is this all sample libraries? When listening I honestly didn't even think about it, as it was so musically and sonically well done.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 11, 2020)

*A Three Pipe Problem* - Perfectly!


----------



## re-peat (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks everybody.

*Patrick*, yes, all samples. And (soft)synths. ("Code37", for example, is almost all Omnisphere, including the plucked instruments, except the percussion which is Tonehammer's 'Epic Toms' plus Superior Drummer 3.) There's too many to list though, and lots of these sounds are often programmed, processed or mixed beyond all recognition, but if anyone's interested in a particular one, I’ll check which source(s) I used.

Thanks again!

_


----------



## mikeh-375 (Dec 11, 2020)

Circumcisional Ritual is really great....well worth extending imv.


----------



## CT (Dec 11, 2020)

Piet, I'd be curious to know what the choir is that's celebrating the circumcision.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 11, 2020)

Mike T said:


> Piet, I'd be curious to know what the choir is that's celebrating the circumcision.




In case Piet doesn’t respond it’s this choir: 😱


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 11, 2020)

It crossed my mind lately to start a thread which could have been named something like "The last time sample based music moved you like live music or gave you a similar sense of emotion, musicality, excitement, novelty or wit (in a non-cinematic context)"

Here are some possible mentions!

As you thankfully put the possibilty in prospect: Could you elaborate how to achieve a piano sound as on "Circumcisional Ritual On Bergelmir" with regards to expressiveness, clarity/purity and room placement? Thanks in advance. Just like the others, I am fond of that track in particular - and wish it was longer.


----------



## re-peat (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks again!

All the circumcising tools are Orchestral Tools.

The *piano* is their SteinwayD (from the "The Orchestral Grands" library) which, believe it or not, is sent straight (unprocessed) from Kontakt to the MasterOut. I've got the mics balanced as follows: Close 15%, Mid 40% and Room 65%. No additional reverb, no EQ'ing, no dynamic processing, nothing.

The *choir* was done with OT Metropolis Ark I: the _Viktoria Choir_ for the high voices, the _Aarauer Choir_ for the low voices. Both loaded as one Kontakt multi and both only using the Close and the Tree mics (in various settings to increase the sense of depth).

In the MasterOut channel, I have the following plugins inserted:

(1) Kush 'Clariphonic' (Focus at zero, Clarity at around 35%)
(2) Ploytec 'Aroma' set to Mid/Side processing, to give the sides a little something extra and thus increase the perceived width of the mix
(3) Newfangled Audio's 'Elevate' (very subtle maximizing, followed by soft limiting)


_


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 11, 2020)

These are so damn good. Intimidatingly good. I hesitate to name my favorites, because it betrays my mainstream tendencies, but I especially liked Kites and Hannah's theme. Hannah could easily be a theme for an HBO show, and if it were mine, it would be at the top of my reel.

I especially liked Circumcision, too. OT should be paying you to show off those Ark1 choirs like that.


----------



## Kent (Dec 11, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I especially liked Circumcision, too. OT should be paying you to show off those Ark1 choirs like that.


I hesitate to ask about a tip jar


----------



## CT (Dec 11, 2020)

kmaster said:


> I hesitate to ask about a tip jar



Reported.


----------



## Rob (Dec 11, 2020)

I like them all, with a personal preference for Vocalise and 180 (is it Jim Beard-y?). In all there's Piet's love for limpid tone colors and perfect instrument positioning.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 11, 2020)

@re-peat 

Great work! ✨🤎✨
I love the color,textures and tonal contrasts you created.

👍


----------



## JJP (Dec 11, 2020)

Damn, re-peat, this stuff is great!


----------



## ryans (Dec 12, 2020)

Outstanding work. Thank you for sharing these. Greatly enjoyed...

Ryan


----------



## re-peat (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Many, many thanks.

__


----------



## ism (Dec 12, 2020)

These really are quite amazing. I really enjoyed them.


----------



## col (Dec 12, 2020)

Top job all round.

inspirational to get outside my limited palette of instruments and ideas.

Not a folk song my fave . Very live feel to it . What are the winds on this ?


----------



## re-peat (Dec 12, 2020)

Ism, Col, thanks.

The winds in “Not A Folk Song” are a combination of _OT’s Glory Days_ saxophones and _Sample Modeling_ saxophones. (And the sustained brass notes in the background are from _Greg Adams Big Band Brass_, an Apple Loops collection that is for the most part of annoyingly little use to me, but that does include a handful of samples — sustained chords, stabs, expertly written and voiced big band brass gestures, ...— which, if they happen to fit with what you’re doing, can be priceless.)

What sounds as ‘singing’ is mostly Sample Modeling as well actually — there are no vocal samples in this track —: two SM trumpets sent through the _Eventide Harmonizer_, combined with a patch (of unstable intonation and with quite a bit of vibrato) I made in _FAW’s Circle2_ synth. Heard on its own, it doesn’t sound like singing at all, but somehow, when part of the full track, this combination becomes strangely suggestive of voices.

The Eventide Harmonizer is all over this track as it happens. The piece would simply not exist if it weren’t for the Harmonizer. It’s on nearly all the melodic parts as well as on the drums and even on little things like the strummed mandoline.

The clarinet duo in the outro was done with an old (live) solo clarinet recording I had sitting on my HD which I imported into _Melodyne_, changed around quite a bit, and then exported as MIDI-data so that, after some more editing, the _SWAM bass clarinet_ could double the part, pleasantly sloppily, an octave lower.

_


----------



## Camus (Dec 13, 2020)

re-peat: listening to this music makes me smile! humorous, delicate, wise, lively, well crafted, unexpected, evolving, tricky, jazzy........ wonderful. Thanks for this Advent!


----------



## Saxer (Dec 13, 2020)

Ha, this is such a joy and fun to listen to! Made my Sunday morning!

It sounds like Zappa was working in a 60s European broadcast department. Very creative and organic! Great playground between retro mainstream and avant-garde. Love it!


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 13, 2020)

Wow! Each of these pieces is almost (yes I have to pretend I'm that critic who never gives higher than that 9.5 score) perfect in their own area. I can't not give "Code 37" other than 10 though.


----------



## re-peat (Dec 13, 2020)

My gratitude glands are being stimulated here to an unprecedented degree. 
Thanks again, everyone!

_


----------



## BlackDorito (Dec 13, 2020)

Very creative and refreshing. _Circumcisional_ gives me confidence that Stravinsky's _Les Noces_ can be mocked up with the Arks. I tend to stay away from signal-processing plug-ins but these pieces remind me that some people can put them to good use. Bravo.


----------

